# Lots of Processors and parts



## Anonymous (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,

I am new to the forum and I recently came by a load of computer parts for free and was considering selling the processors on eBay. Any advice on whether this would be a good avenue to pursue would be greatly appreciated. I was also curious if I could sell motherboards? are they worth anything? I am going to harvest the fingers of the cards I got and I might use AP to get gold from those. Everything else is going to the scrap yard. I got about 10 lbs of aluminum heat sinks and a big bag of wires, hopefully they will give me some money for those?


I obtained:

26 Ceramic Pentium's
18 Fiber Pentiums
31 Pentium II's (21 ceramic, 11 Fiber)
2 Pentium Gold top's
6 Celeron's (Fiber)
3 P3's (Fiber)
1 Intel Overdrive DX20D
15 AMD K-6
1 AMD K-5
1 AMD Duron
1 IBM 6x86 PR 166
1 Cyrix 486

Total = 106

I would post pictures but they take forever to load as they are 5mb.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum,

If you just want to sell them out right, let me know via PM.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone know where to sell motherboards. I have 30 and need to know if they are worth the trouble of keeping?


----------



## Harvester3 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey there,
We sell boards in bulk to an outfit that has a small refinery complete with ball mill and leach tanks. The price for boards made in the last 10 years usually range in the 2-3.50/lb area. That's for pallet loads at a time of course. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the boards!


----------



## ILikeBoats (Nov 15, 2008)

Harvester3 said:


> Hey there,
> We sell boards in bulk to an outfit that has a small refinery complete with ball mill and leach tanks. The price for boards made in the last 10 years usually range in the 2-3.50/lb area. That's for pallet loads at a time of course.
> Hope that helps.



Can you clarify this? Do you mean $2.00 to $3.50 per pound?


----------

